# Big Al's - Newmarket



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

Did something happen there - last few times I've been to that store, some of the regular staff have been missing. Seems like they experienced sudden high turn over.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

apparently new owners


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*makes sense*

I appreciated the old staff, hopefully the new will be just as good.


----------

